

GothamGal on Drugs, Drinking and Kids - testinghn
http://www.gothamgal.com/gotham_gal/2011/08/drugs-drinking-and-kids.html

======
mc32
Drinking patterns are different in Southern Europe as contrasted with Northern
Europe. Hence the chugging (binge drinking) in Sweden, England, Germany vs.
the more leisurely wine and pastis in Italy, France, Portugal, etc. Not to say
So. Euros don't engage in binge drinking --but on average less so. so even in
Europe it's not the same --not to mention Russia.

------
petervandijck
Letting your kids try some beer/wine at home from when they're 12-14 years old
makes total sense for me, or let them have a regular beer from when they're
14-16 at home. Then again, I'm European.

The whole American "you can't drink until you're 21" thing? ..., I mean, I
don't even know what to say. Does _anyone_ think that's healthy?

~~~
Vitaly
It is especially ridiculous when you consider that 18 yo considered old enough
to die for them in wars, but not old enough to relax with friends over a beer.

Or old enough to have sex, merry and rise kids. Damn, just think of a young
family with kids that parents considered not old enough to buy a bottle of
wine to celebrate anything, like child birth ;)

------
mc32
Drinking patterns are different in Southern Europe as contrasted with Northern
Europe. Hence the chugging (binge drinking) in Sweden, England, Germany vs.
the more leisurely wine and pastis in Italy, France, Portugal, etc. Not to say
So. Euros don't engage in binge drinking --but on average less so. so even in
Europe it's not the same --not to mention Russia.

------
HamMan_0
I stopped reading at "drugs is illegal"

~~~
shin_lao
AFAIK this is true.

~~~
mc32
I think they're pointing to poor editing.

~~~
shin_lao
My bad. I agree the article is badly written.

